# Paul has passed away



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

For all you fans of the World Cup, you are too familar with a certain figure of this past years World Cup it's most acurate oracle. Paul the Octopuss hass passed on. Here is the story.



BERLIN (AFP) – Paul the octopus, who shot to fame during this year's football World Cup in South Africa for his flawless record in predicting game outcomes, has died, his aquarium in Germany said on Tuesday.
"Management and staff at the Oberhausen Sea Life Centre were devastated to discover that oracle octopus Paul, who achieved global renown during the [COLOR=#366388! important][COLOR=#366388! important]recent World Cup[/color][/color], had passed away overnight," the aquarium said in a sombre statement.
"Paul amazed the world by correctly predicting the winners of all Germany's World Cup clashes, and then of the final," said Sea Life manager [COLOR=#366388! important][COLOR=#366388! important]Stefan Porwoll[/color][/color].
"His success made him almost a bigger story than the World Cup itself ... We had all naturally grown very fond of him and he will be sorely missed," said [COLOR=#366388! important][COLOR=#366388! important]Porwoll[/color][/color].
Paul beat the odds during the World Cup by correctly forecasting all eight games he was asked to predict, including Spain's 1-0 win over the Netherlands in the final.
For the prediction, two boxes were lowered into the salty soothsayer's tank, each containing a mussel and a flag of the two opposing teams.
Watched by a myriad of reporters, Paul would head to one box, wrench open the lid and gobble the tasty morsel, with the box he plumped for being deemed the likely winner.
Paul's body is now in cold storage while the aquarium decides "how best to mark his passing."
However, Paul's fans need not despair. The aquarium has already been grooming a successor, to be named Paul like his mentor.
"We may decide to give Paul his own small burial plot within our grounds and erect a modest permanent shrine," said Porwoll.
"While this may seem a curious thing to do for a sea creature, Paul achieved such popularity during his short life that it may be deemed the most appropriate course of action."



http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101026/ts_afp/germanyanimaloffbeatfblwc2010_20101026105310


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

G_Land said:


> For all you fans of the World Cup, you are too familar with a certain figure of this past years World Cup it's most acurate oracle. Paul the Octopuss hass passed on. Here is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:sad02: why


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well here's a little statue for him, which holds he's ashes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man why couldnt they preserve his DNA and clone him instead of a damn woolly mammoth


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn.... I jokingly told my family members in Germany I'd like to fry up a bit of him to gain some insight on his predictions.

I still remember when he picked Germany then revised to Spain.... :confused02:


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

poor paul what an awesome octopus


----------

